# Kelly moore paints



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

For all you kelly Moore users have you noticed a change in the paint? I recently painted an exterior using km 1245 low sheen and was shocked at how different it was from the last time I used it. I have been using Benjamin Moore lately ultraspec,regal, aura etc. km use to be all I used but now I am seriously considering Bm my supplier. When I applied it it seemed super thin I was chasing runs which I never had before, my paint rep swears up and down the formula is the same this is around the same time they changed their labels to update their look. Even after dried it dosent have the same build (feel) to it I don't know is it just me or anyone else notice this??😐


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jasonthep8nter said:


> For all you kelly Moore users have you noticed a change in the paint? I recently painted an exterior using km 1245 low sheen and was shocked at how different it was from the last time I used it. I have been using Benjamin Moore lately ultraspec,regal, aura etc. km use to be all I used but now I am seriously considering Bm my supplier. When I applied it it seemed super thin I was chasing runs which I never had before, my paint rep swears up and down the formula is the same this is around the same time they changed their labels to update their look. Even after dried it dosent have the same build (feel) to it I don't know is it just me or anyone else notice this??😐


I started in the business using Kelly Moore paints, primarily on exteriors. For reasons not related to KM's quality, but rather convenience, specifications, and customer service, I now primarily use Benjamin Moore for architectural painting.

Benjamin Moore struck me as the closet of all the other products out there, to match the applicability of the KM products I had become accustomed to using. It would be a shame if KM has changed the familiar application characteristic of its products.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

*Opens mouth*

......(conflict of interest)

*Closes mouth*



On a more serious note, I've heard good stuff about Kelly Moore in the past. It'd be a shame if that changed.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It kind of surprises me that a paint company would make their paint cheaper. I mean what's next, paint AND primer in the same can?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I'll ask a few painting buds if they've notice a difference. Haven't used KM is quite a while. Their Durapoxy was bulletproof though. Man that stuff was hard. Needed armor-piercing rounds just to fire through a can of it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I'll ask a few painting buds if they've notice a difference. Haven't used KM is quite a while. Their Durapoxy was bulletproof though. Man that stuff was hard. Needed armor-piercing rounds just to fire through a can of it.


I can testify to the durability of KM Durapoxy.

I too have a buddy that mainly uses Kelly Moore products. I have exposed him to some PPG and DeVoe products on some projects we've collaborated on. He already knows about the quality of Benjamin Moore, but prefers the price of KM to keep competitive. I can't blame him.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

I love benny moore and kelly moore.


I believe thay kelly.moore is the most forgiving and solid. Its delivers on all levels. Benjamin moore i belive has a color quality that many other domestic paints dont. 
Anyways not sure what your problem might be, id give it another go before sweeping it under the rug.

Kelly moores service is unmatched throughout the bay area. Period.

Also they just came out durapoxy in a matte finish.
Reallly excited to give it a go.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I use Kelly Moore Exclusively for paint (as in I haven't touched benjamin moore in at least 4 years and have used sherwin williams once, not by choice), used to use them for stain as well but since they dropped the 1288 I've resolved to storm systems (because they carry it). 

Your sales rep is wrong, the 1240/1245 in the new label is different. Supposed to be reformulated to better resist surfactant leeching since they were having problems with that in foggy/moist climates. My sales rep specifically told me about the change and asked me to let him know if I have any problems, of which I haven't yet. But, I'm not sure how much of what I have used is old vs new.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> I use Kelly Moore Exclusively for paint (as in I haven't touched benjamin moore in at least 4 years and have used sherwin williams once, not by choice), used to use them for stain as well but since they dropped the 1288 I've resolved to storm systems (because they carry it).
> 
> Your sales rep is wrong, the 1240/1245 in the new label is different. Supposed to be reformulated to better resist surfactant leeching since they were having problems with that in foggy/moist climates. My sales rep specifically told me about the change and asked me to let him know if I have any problems, of which I haven't yet. But, I'm not sure how much of what I have used is old vs new.


Thanks for that information. 

I've had a few people ask me about surfactant leaching, but I really didn't have an answer since I hadn't been using KM for some time. KM is serious about maintaining their reputation in the Bay Area. I trust their lab will work this out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

KM has left the Oregon market and sold many of their brick and morter stores to Miller Paints. Although I like Miller, I think that's a shame since I've always heard nothing but good things about Kelly Moore. Plus, competition and a broader range of choices is always a good thing.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've always avoided KM. I thought they were supposed to be cheap and low quality. Apparently they were better than I thought. Bought out by Miller in WA too. They still carry a few things like Dura-poxy. One of my guys swears by that stuff.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Damon T said:


> I've always avoided KM. I thought they were supposed to be cheap and low quality. Apparently they were better than I thought. Bought out by Miller in WA too. They still carry a few things like Dura-poxy. One of my guys swears by that stuff.


 It's weird how perceptions can vary so much. When I was with SW in socal, Kelly Moore was thought of as being a pretty good paint. When we had our little paint testing sessions with the people from marketing, the Kelly Moore products always gave them fits because their cheaper paint lines were so much better than the SW lines. But I also heard painters tell me that it was crap paint. Probably the painters who just went for the cheapest paint they could buy though. Again I ask, does it still smell like peanut butter? Always loved that about KM.


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Per the builder spec, we used a bunch of KM Durapoxy eggshell on wood trim in the late 90s. It was fool proof - spray it on and watch it level out. I didn't care for the eggshell finish too much though. We don't have KM in Nebraska.


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Guess I should've mentioned that was in Denver....


----------

